# Heating Milk to 180 degrees



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm practicing making my own yogurt this week. So far so good. I would like to try buteermilk and kefir as well. I've notice a lot of recipes begin with heat the milk to 180 degrees. Is this for starting with raw fresh milk only to pasteurize or does store bought milk need this step as well?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

JMO.... it is a pasteurization process and not always necessary. I make raw yogurt and cheeses.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

I use raw milk for yogurt and Kefir. It is only heated to 110 degrees to make yogurt.


----------

